# .22 LR Ammo



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have been using Federal Hollow Points and want more accuracy. I try for head shots out to 50 yards. What ammo would give me very tight groups out to 50 yards. I have a Ruger 10/22. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Federal Gold Metal, CCI Green Tags, CCI Stingers


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

hmm...try rugers brand of .22's


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> hmm...try rugers brand of .22's


Please explain :-?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Im just saying that most likely w/e kinda of ammo from ruger will shoot better out of a ruger gun which will probly give more accurtacy.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Remington's got the right idea. Any kind of match ammo will give you better accuracy and more consistency than bulk-made ammo. I use CCI hollow points, and they work much better than Federal's in my rifle.

You might also want to look at some after-market upgrades for your rifle, since they usually yield better accuracy than stock parts..

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wasen't aware ruger manufactured any type of ammo. If you are refering to test fire ammo, pretty sure they use the cheapest stuff thay can bid.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brower said:


> Im just saying that most likely w/e kinda of ammo from ruger will shoot better out of a ruger gun which will probly give more accurtacy.


What? Where did you hear Ruger made ammo?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> w/e kinda of ammo from ruger will shoot better out of a ruger gun which will probly give more accurtacy.


No truth to that anyway, my 7400 hates remington factory ammo but will shoot 1 moa with my handloads or winchester supremes. Had a M70 stealth that would shoot winchester factory ammo minute of pizza box but would one hole at 175 yards with federal. Got a winchester shotgun that wont cycle winchester ammo, loves federal and remington though. Dad has a remington 11-87 that won't put more than 30 pellets in a peice of paper at 20 yards no matter what choke you use with remington ammo, but will almost cut a foot circle out of the paper with Fiocchi or Federal


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I just picked up some CCI varment rounds. Also, a gun shop up the road sells Wolf Match .22 LRs. I may try some of them. My 10/22 shot well out to 25 yards, with the federals. Wouldn't you know it, all of the squirrles that I shot at the other day were around 40 to 50 yards away. Got 1 out of 8 that I shot at. Put up a target at 40 yards and I don't think I could have covered the group with a hat, but would shoot nickle sized groups at 25 yards. Time to change!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

FishnNut1956, I'm sure you have heard it before but the saying that each 22 rifle has a mind of it's own as to what ammo it likes is gospel. Of the four 22's I use the most the best accuracy from them is in order.......... PMC Moderator, Aguila SE, Wolf Match Target, Remington Subsonic, and CCI Subsonic. As you can see all the above are subsonic but target grade ammo and for squirrels out to 50-60 yards these rounds are deadly with nickel size groups at 50 yards using a rest in all my guns. I've become a firm believer in subsonic 22's for rabbits and squirrels. If I want to step up to standard or slightly above standard velocity then CCI Green Tag, CCI Velocitor, CCI SGB, or Winchester SS will all shoot to 1 to 1.5 inch groups at 50 yards in my guns. I have yet to find a hyper velocity 22 round that will shoot worth a damn in my guns so I simply avoid them. First thing I would do in your place is invest in a good trigger upgrade and then test various ammo. You'll be on your way to a tack driver at that point.


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

I will be trying many other manufacture's rounds in my Ruger, but the CCIs did the trick. Had a very productive Saturday. 6 shots and 6 squirrels 8) Thanks again for your help. A friend took his .22 and tried my old ammo. For some reason they zero very good at 25 yards, but beyond 30 yards they are all over the place. He may have questioned my findings before he tried them, but after his own experience, I couldn't give the ammo to him. Guess I'll use them to do a bunch of short range practice. I'll be holding off on buying that .17 for a while.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

are you useing a scope if not try one (this may sound like a funny question but a lot of people don't scope their 22)


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

FishnNut1956 said:


> I have been using Federal Hollow Points and want more accuracy. I try for head shots out to 50 yards. What ammo would give me very tight groups out to 50 yards. I have a Ruger 10/22. Thanks for the help!


 you said you used federal hollow points do you ever have problems with them not kicking the shell out... i have a ruger 10/22 i have aleast a couple thousand rounds threw it... but when i shoot federal it wont kick the shell out the whole way and it jams in the action... but just in federal i tried rem.. or peters and other brands not a prob.. clean gun regulary.... i just have swiched the brand i use to save me from this prob... just curious if any one else has had this prob


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ply4_cobalt, sometimes the gun just doesn't like a certain type of ammo. It's best to find what your gun fires most accurately and stick with it.

But, if you really wanted to make the federals work, you could probably fix it by switching to a lighter bolt handle, but it doesn't sound like a necessity for you. I think that you would probably best benefit from a bull barrel and a new trigger, as well as some CCI Match or Small Game Bullets.

:sniper:


----------



## mark00chevy (Dec 21, 2006)

Ply4_cobalt this is my .02 about yer bulk ammo problem. all i use to buy was federal bulk ammunition and my basic 10/22 rugers would eat them up with no jams. but after i saved a few coins and bought a target 10/22 the gun wouldnt cycle 2 in a row before jamming. the shells would flip around in the action and fail to eject. I havent had an issue with this now that ive switched to remington bulk ammo. I shot 450 rounds the same day without cleaning without a jam. also keep in mind when you are using bulk ammo that they are basicly the 'seconds' from ammo manufacturing. get what you pay for

:sniper:


----------



## Ply4_cobalt (Dec 9, 2006)

that was my prob ... like every two shots it would jam... i have started buying a little more expensive bullets... no probs at all.. thanks for the help guys :beer:


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

Get the CCI Quik-Shot, it seperates to 3 small pieces for three deadly punture wounds.


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

well i hear that a reason a gun will jam if u use cheap ammo or your gun is dirty


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

fishnut1956 Watch out incase you dont know, after field stripping and cleaning a Ruger 10/22 you can lose your zero. It has to do with the tork on the screw that hold on the stock! I always check my zero just before going out .The best ammo to use can only be found by trying different types and using the one your rifle likes best!!!!


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

As to your question about the .22 longs, I strongly recommend the Remington .22 long rifles. I have had tremendous success with this bullet. I can tell you an unbelievable kill shot and you probably won't believe me, but it is 100% true.

Last October, it was about 35-40 degrees outside, I went out with my uncle, who has been teaching me the ways of the force. We stalked our property for about five hours already with very little signs of activity. He spotted a gray about 80 yards out at the bottom of the ridge where were sitting. Please keep in mind this area is a valley with a small ridge that came out giving us a tremendous view of every inch of land.

This gray sprinted from the far south end to the east end of the on the ridge and this sucker was just moving across the downed tree stumps. I finally spotted him in my sights, over allowing for the distance, and took the shot. Lots of missing dialogue between my uncle and myself.

Needless to say it was a hit, initially unsure of the precision of where do to the distance, I was using a Leopold 3-9 scope on an OLD Mosberg semi auto .22. They just have many left handed rifles out there.

When we finally made it over to the kill zone, my uncle turned and shook my hand. This is now my second hunting excursion with a .22, and another pristine hit. I figured that I was about 80-90 yards when I fired the shot. Come to find out it was around 110-120 when we used the map of the property.

I hit this gray, with a Remington .22 long at figure 115 yards at about late day with an overcast, some cross winds in the head right by the ear.

I'll swear by the scope all day long, and the rounds as well. When I sighted the scope in two days before I was grouping inch shots with ease at 50 yards.

Again Like I said, I know you may consider it to be a farce, many of my own family members point blank told me a .22 cant kill at that range, but I was there, so was my uncle. I have pictures of the point to point area as well as the squirrels head shot, with the blood splatter. It happened. And I am going back in September to do it again.. Needless to say, I love the instant gratification of the SQUIRREL KILL!

DIGGITY


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Diggity Get a 22 Magnum, You will be pleased and will make shots like that the norm and not the exception. BTW .22 lr can kill alot further than that!! But good shooting!!


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

****Updated information****

A while back I posted this thread and another about an ammunition that I never seen or heard of on here. I recently picked up the Lapua Hollow points. Fantastic groups at 50- 75 yards constantly.

I spent some time doing some research on the net, http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2l_rimfire.htm looking to see new things out there and found this... Very informative, nicely written, and unbiased.

I highly recommend, this round from this manufacturer. Looking forward to September for opening season, those grays are toast!!!!
[/url][/b]


----------

